# Sauron vs Meliana



## Lord Melkor (Jan 24, 2002)

Well It seems quite logical that if it wasn`t for Thingol`s death Morgoth`s forces would invade Doriath sooner or later, and I forsee Sauron leading the assault, for from all of my servants he was the one most skilled in sorcery . Of course alone he wouldn`t stand a chance against Meliana in her own domain, but with the help of Balrogs and Dragons Meliana`s Girdle would be broken sooner or later.

But the more interesting question is: who would win if Meliana challenged Sauron for a Songs of Power duel like Finrod Felagund, assuming it would happen outside Meliana`s Girdle?


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 24, 2002)

No contest. Sauron couldn't manage to win against Luthien, what chance would he have against her mother who was far more powerful.

Besides, Sauron was tone deaf!!!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jan 24, 2002)

Greetings Gothmog my faithful general, but aren`t you a bit jealous of Sauron? Anyway consider the fact that greatest of Eldar or Edain were as mighty as Maiar, or even Valar, think about Fingolfin fighting me or elves defeating Balrogs. It means that Meliana isn`t in diffrent league than Felagund or Luthien.

So do not underestimate my mightiest servant, whose evil genius is almost on par with mine! Remember it took the lifes of both Gil-Galad( grandson of Fingolfin!) and Elendill to defeat Sauron! From all the Maiar I would say only Eonwe would defeat him for sure and maybe Osse or chief Maia of Varda( what was her name?)for it seems Sauron was the greatest among those Maia that served Aule, until he found a greater and more worthy master.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 24, 2002)

Melkor -- how about Olorín?


----------



## Kraas (Jan 24, 2002)

I think that Olorin could have beat Sauron, if he was at full power. But when he came to Middle-Earth as Gandalf, I think he was required to limit his power, so in that form he would have been hard put to it to beat Sauron one-on-one.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 25, 2002)

Yo Melian was kickass she would kill sauron. It jus would not have happened cause the dwarves could have come and helped and most likely they would be caught between hammer and anvil. I fmelkor came now that would be different!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jan 25, 2002)

> Yo Melian was kickass she would kill sauron. It jus would not have happened cause the dwarves could have come and helped and most likely they would be caught between hammer and anvil. I fmelkor came now that would be different!



Meliana would defeat Sauron inside her Girdle, but outside it I am not sure. But it wouldn`t be necessary for me to come out personally, a bunch of Balrogs and Dragons would be enough, remember who defeated Ungoliant? And Dragons were the mightiest beings in Arda in terms of PHYSICAL POWER. 



> I think that Olorin could have beat Sauron, if he was at full power. But when he came to Middle-Earth as Gandalf, I think he was required to limit his power, so in that form he would have been hard put to it to beat Sauron one-on-one.



In my opinion Gandalf used all his power against Balrog, and these were lesser Maia compared to Sauron!

Please do not make a wimp out of my right hand! He wasn`t the best in face to face combat, in this area Ancologon The Black had no equal, remember he almost defeated the entire army of Valinor!

But think about Sauron`s Charisma, evil cunning and crafty Sorcery!


----------



## Woo (Jan 25, 2002)

There can be no doubt about it.
Sauron your servant lord Melkor is weak.
He got punch up by Huan, got punch up by a mere young man ISILDUR!
And was sitting in his tower and travelling from one place to another throughout the thrid age!!
He was so powerful that he couldnt even find his own ring which apparently has a will of its own and he feared what would happen if anyone should use it.
Now i believe Melian would knock his block off whether in her girdle or no!
Now with Gandalf it would be unfair to judge between the two because Gandalf is at a great handicap!!
Lord Melkor i know u know the name Olorin and u know, just his words of wisdom would destory Sauron!


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 29, 2002)

You guys are missing the point of my post, I am afraid -- for LO! Olorin DID defeat Sauron, albeit using subtle methods.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 9, 2005)

I would say Melian would kick Sauron's behind like there is not tommorow. Even Huan did... it makes you wonder, why didn't Huan kill Sauron altogether?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 9, 2005)

I think Sauron and Melian were two of the most powerful Maia, Sauron was certainly more powerful than Olorin, he readily admits to it himself, but as one member points out, he was able to defeat him using subtler methods. And Luthien was able to 'defeat' Morgoth, with the help of Beren. Were they more "powerful" than Morgoth? No. But as Melian tells Turin, they had other powers working with them. I think a contest between Sauron and Melian would be close, though they have different strengths.


----------

